# Respraying Soprano



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

Any Advise on how to go about this as the front of the case is plastic? the rest of the case is easy enough


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats brand of this case?

My friend used this to spray his automatic BB gun
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1091P/Krylon+Camouflage+Fusion%2C+Aerosol.jsp


----------



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

its a Thermaltake case


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just showing you the paint as it stuck to shiny plastic no problem and it should work on your case too. I don't know much about paints though. 

If you want me to I can do some research for you.


----------



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

the link you gave me, is no use to me as im in the UK so would cost a fair bit.
After the weekend im goin to take a few spare parts of the case around a few shops & see what they say will be best to spray it with.
But yeah if you have the time any help would be wicked thanks


----------



## Peachez (Jul 16, 2009)

Also if any1 is any good with some picturing editing, i cant decide what colour to go for yet, i was thinking either white or some brighter colour maybe orange or some kind of blue. If any1 could throw a few colours on the picture below & repost for me that would be awesome


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello Peachez,

I think I found the paint that you should use. Its called Krylon and I have a guide to how to apply the paint too.

Krylon for Plastic

This is a how to guide for spraying paint on a plastic shelf from Ikea but it deals with the paint I linked above.
How to paint plastic


----------

